
When should you call yourself a senior developer? - mooreds
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/25564/when-should-you-call-yourself-a-senior-developer
======
vikramkr
When your title is senior dev is when you should call yourself senior
developer, no? I didnt think it was a title you just gave yourself...

